# Highland Manor June 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 17, 2012)

*This manor house is typical style of the 18th century circu..beautiful tall windows , ornate brickwork and high ceilings with a beautiful winding staircase leading you to the upper levels with a spectacular stained glass roof in the center of her...
What ever her history i have to say that she is with out a doubt the most mesmorising building i have ever been privileged to wander round...from the outside she looks quite normal of many manor houses of that era left forgotten...but on the inside i have the feeling she is very much not forgotten but indeed loved very much, and extremly precious to its owners now,... to the point that everything still remains with in her walls..like a shrine almost to whomever once lived there..and just as nature takes us back so will it take the manor and all its contents too...
We stood in amazement at what was before us..it really was a cameras down and bisbelief moment...we went our seperate ways and hours of silence between us passed, passing now again speechless as to what to make of where we were...as darkness drew in and the whole day was coming to an end we snapped a few photos and left her behind us..i apologise in advance for my poor photos and lack of them but i just didnt take many at all...

no doubt as with any other report posted on a forum intrigue and research on her will begin..its what we do...but to end my view on possibly one of my most memorable explores i have and will ever do i leave you with one word of advice...The seccu is in a form like non i have ever encountered and one i never want to again...!

I kid you not..he may well look fluffy and cute but he is just the opposite...never have i been more terrified!















































































































Visited with SK and non member Billy​​*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 17, 2012)

What a cracking looking place with some amazing features! 
Well done for getting past the goat! They are nasty bloody things 

Great pics both, thanks for posting them up


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOW, you guys, never fail to suprise, am soo jelous my eyes burn green, i need to up my game. This is even more like an euro splore than the other place, just shows there are places in the UK that can compete with France and Brussels, if you can find em 

Totally sterling photos both of yas , what a fab , astonishing place and amusing narratives


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow... just... WOW! 

WELL DONE!


----------



## muppet (Jun 17, 2012)

wow doesnt come close . a real timewarp thanks for posting


----------



## cuboard (Jun 17, 2012)

So awesome i have seen a few sets of this place on flickr from other people and it allways makes my jaw drop when i see it!!! Great reports from both of you and really nice pics to go with it, i heard the past owner was a doctor or maybe a matador


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats got to be the best report & place I've ever seen! Amazing.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 17, 2012)

Fuckin awesome... 

simples..


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 17, 2012)

Outstanding. Well done both.

That beast doesn't look that hard. One kick in the bullocks and he's goin down.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 17, 2012)

My jaws just hit the floor ...this is what sploorins about this is a example of people at the top of there game, welldone .


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 17, 2012)

Such an incredible place place this! One in a million!! And so is the security... wouldnt want one of those badboys up the jacksy!!
Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2012)

This place is amazing,what a find! thanks forsharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness, i am so jealous! What a find, like a step back in time. No wonder you were both speechless. Wonderful pictures, all the special lovely details. Thankyou so much for sharing this precious gem


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2012)

I believe the secca is called Vlad.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing find, beautiful photos !!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG...there are just no words for it! Thanks for taking the time to splore and share 

-RR


----------



## Stussy (Jun 18, 2012)

Truly awesome find and report, the natural secca always seem to work, kinda! Simply amazing how much is left behind, not many of these places left!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

ahh..thankyou all for the lovely comments..this really was a mamorable one.


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures and report.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 19, 2012)

very nice indeed guys two thumbs up...


----------



## Carlh (Jun 19, 2012)

totally wicked pics. cant believe people have left all that very expensive stuff behind :S


----------



## jfrsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

you guy got gret find there , will hve to try n find this for me n stussys trip exploring next month


----------



## The Archivist (Jun 19, 2012)

It's sad really; there must be some sort of personal tragedy behind this amount of stuff left behind. Anyroad, superb images both.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 19, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> It's sad really; there must be some sort of personal tragedy behind this amount of stuff left behind. Anyroad, superb images both.



i totally agree with you...like a shrine...really was jaw dropping...and quite an emotional place..


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 19, 2012)

Brillant Find As Ever Bex fantastic find and Fantastic Pictures Always A Pleasure looking at finds thank you and loads of stuff still in good nick and rare items what was the record's ?


----------



## JEP27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! What a find.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 20, 2012)

Great work there you two what a superb place and nicely photographed as well


----------



## deathhormone (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing place! You always seem to find really good places lol

Defo gonna be trying to track this place down, words can't describe how amazing it looks


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow.....stunning place and truly fantastic pics.....sooooooo jealous!! Great find, and thanks for sharing this gem!


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 24, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> ​




Just to let you know, this is a souvenir or something based on the Memorial in Lucerne, Switzerland commemorating fallen Swiss mercenaries. It's an incredible memorial, seen it whilst visiting Switzerland a few months ago.

(Not my photo)


----------



## Kona King (Jun 24, 2012)

Fanbloodytastic splore. Quality shots. Proper job. Defo a crown jewel this one. 
KK


----------



## John_D (Jun 24, 2012)

Carlh said:


> totally wicked pics. cant believe people have left all that very expensive stuff behind :S


Exactly my thoughts as well 
Great find and pics


----------



## daimo_45 (Jun 24, 2012)

The curious and trinkets in this place are amazing! I would have burnt the picture of scum Edward VIII however!


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you an Edward VIII fan SK?


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember remember the fifth of November, Gunpowder, treason and plot.

I think it was a joke.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 24, 2012)

i never even knew it was king edward when i took it lol


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 25, 2012)

jfrsteve said:


> you guy got gret find there , will hve to try n find this for me n stussys trip exploring next month



In English this time please?


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jun 25, 2012)

Highland Manor, Highland cows in the garden..i see what you did there hehe...

Great pics,great place


----------



## Harry (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome, great report!


----------



## KingRat (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, that's possibly the best looking location I've seen come out of the UK in a very long time.
Some nice images as well.


----------



## shane.c (Jun 25, 2012)

What a lovely looking place its a shame its being left to ruin,


----------



## Jane Doe (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful report and your photos are stunning Ninja Kitten  and good you 3 managed to get past the raging bull


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got this one, right up my street and fannytastic photos guys and galls...

Simply stunning report! 

Cheers.


----------

